# What Grip Size?



## pat.p (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey 
am shopping around for a new grip for my driver i think im stuck on gettin the golf pride dd2!
But what size should the grip be standard midsized or even jumbo? thanks!


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

That depends on the size of your hands. Ideally when you grip the club in your left hand the fingers should just touch the pad of your thumb. If you are near a Golf Galaxy they have sample grips that you can check for size. Too big and your hand movement is restricted, too small and you get excessive hand action. Size matters (in this case)


----------



## pat.p (Apr 5, 2007)

ive got standard grips on all my woods so i think am gonna go with that


----------

